# $20 9 ball bearing reels?



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I have found a great site that sells Fishing reels and stuff at a excellent prices. The stuff they sell can vary but are worth a look. I picked up two reels and they look great.

BTY I have no affilation with these guys.

http://www.soldsmart.com.au/l3.aspx?goods=FW0500SL

soldsmart are a clearning house for small or large lots, so items come and go.

Victor


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Just looking at the written dimensions of that reel, it looks a bit small to me....actually tiny.

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's the clincher....

"High tensile strength plastic body"
I cant imagine it being reel good value.... :lol:


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

cant believe some of the crap people spend there money on . well it is there money


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdq4ufMAAC3fgAASUOWACgAAkAo/5/+wMAD6VBqYTQnpJo00aaZBkaDBpo00wmJkwEDTBqehJ6CTEMgaaGhoIF7qDnQchXXmcWX2qRcaptnPwr0IYxIRk1I+UOFGmRLZ5kvBJRyunhkKibmV9rR0MNgOVyYxFfHH0FL0ktO0dpdxnqkBWFDtITAcVfZQv1ToePUL8v3/ew8LJb1qMbSA2AxilxMICbqDhRYKai6fFiVt0WCbmbdQaBUBEbHWUA5aHaJxWmubYuLFCQedatKJjTa1hKajZnlwFyYB8t73G8xQUayslCxMQ4AJgQx/A5GcVSCqD/F3JFOFCQ2ri58w


----------



## fish_for_me (Nov 5, 2006)

great value for money. But the only thing i would be wary of is that is alot of bearings. I have been told by tacklestores, the more bearings, the more chances of things going wrong. But personally i recon the more bearings the better the reel (if its a well known brand)


----------

